# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Τύπου-Εμφάνισης >  Οι χρωματικές μεταλλάξεις των Gloster Fancy

## tasrek

Τα  καναρίνια Gloster είναι από τις πλέον αναγνωρίσιμες ράτσες καναρινιών στον κόσμο και υπεύθυνη γι’ αυτό είναι η χαρακτηριστική κορώνα τους. Η παλαιότερη μάλιστα αναφορά της μετάλλαξης της κορώνας ήταν σε ένα κείμενο του 1750. Η κορώνα είναι αποτέλεσμα μιας δυσμορφίας των οστών του κρανίου που δημιουργεί μια στεφανοειδή διάταξη των φτερών της κορυφής του κεφαλιού και η οποία απομονώθηκε γενετικά με συνεχείς διασταυρώσεις. 
 Πέρα από τον διαχωρισμό των πουλιών αυτής της ράτσας με βάση την ύπαρξη ή μη κορώνας (corona/consort) γίνεται διαχωρισμός με βάση το χρώμα του πτερώματος. Σε αυτό το σημείο να διευκρινίσουμε πως τα Gloster είναι πρωταρχικώς καναρίνι τύπου οπότε περισσότερη βάση δίνεται στα χαρακτηριστικά της δομής του σώματος και λιγότερο στις χρωματικές μεταλλάξεις.

 Αλλά από που προέρχονται τα Gloster; Την απάντηση σε αυτό το ερώτημα θα μας την δώσει ένα ταξίδι 90 χρόνια πίσω στο Cheltenham του Gloucestershire. Στην συγκεκριμένη πόλη της Αγγλίας ζούσε η κυρία Rogerson (Robertson κατά άλλους) η οποία είχε εμμονή με τις μινιατούρες. Αφού εξάντλησε την αγάπη της για τα γιαπωνέζικα φυτά Bonsai και μιας δεν τα κατάφερνε με τις πουτίγκες και τα ζιπουνάκια, αποφάσισε να δημιουργήσει μια μινιατούρα καναρινιού. 
 Ξεκίνησε λοιπόν να ζευγαρώνει το 1919 Crested Rollers με πολύ μικρόσωμα Border. Το αποτέλεσμα ύστερα από έξι χρόνια παραγωγής ήταν ένα πολύ μικρόσωμο Crested. Ταυτόχρονα ο γνωστός εκτροφέας και κριτής John Mac Lay ξεκίνησε και εκείνος τις προσπάθειες να δημιουργήσει μια μικρόσωμη ράτσα Crested. 
 Με ένα ζευγάρι από αυτά τα μικρά πουλιά το 1925 η κυρία Rogerson αποφάσισε να συμμετέχει στην Crystal Palace National Show. Εκεί ύστερα από παρότρυνση του A.W. Smith δημιουργήθηκε μια ξεχωριστή κατηγορία για αυτά τα πουλιά τα οποία κατέκτησαν την πρώτη και δεύτερη θέση. Προς τιμή της κυρίας Rogerson τα πουλιά αυτά πήραν το όνομά τους από την περιοχή καταγωγής της, το Gloucestershire.
 Με την κήρυξη του 2ου Παγκοσμίου πολέμου οι εκθέσεις ωδικών πουλιών σταμάτησαν στην Αγγλία αλλά και στις άλλες χώρες με αποτέλεσμα να κινδυνέψει να χαθεί η ράτσα των Gloster. Από το 1946 και μετά ο εκτροφέας Fred Bryant διέσωσε την ράτσα από τον αφανισμό και έτσι την απολαμβάνουμε εμείς έως σήμερα.

Ο βασικός χρωματισμός των Gloster θεωρείται το πράσινο. Οποιοδήποτε άλλο χρώμα λαμβάνεται ως μετάλλαξη. Οι κύριες μεταλλάξεις είναι πέντε και είναι οι εξής:

Ποικιλόχρωμα

Κανελί

Λευκά

Μπλε

Fawn

----------


## tasrek

_ΠΟΙΚΙΛΟΧΡΩΜΑ (VARIEGATED)_





Είναι προφανές από την ονομασία της μετάλλαξης πως δεν μιλάμε για ένα κυρίαρχο χρώμα. Το επιθυμητό σε αυτήν την μετάλλαξη είναι να πετύχουμε σαφή διάκριση των χρωμάτων κάτι στο οποίο βοηθά ιδιαίτερα το πράσινο. Τα αποτελέσματα από το ζευγάρωμα των ποικιλόχρωμων είναι τα εξής:

1.πράσινο Χ ποικιλόχρωμο = 
100% πράσινα / φορείς ποικιλόχρωμου.

2.πράσινο Χ πράσινο / φορέας ποικιλόχρωμου = 
25% πράσινα
50% πράσινα / φορείς ποικιλόχρωμου.
25% ποικιλόχρωμα

3.πράσινο / φορέας ποικιλόχρωμου Χ ποικιλόχρωμο = 
50% πράσινα / φορείς ποικιλόχρωμου
50% ποικιλόχρωμα.

4.ποικιλόχρωμο Χ ποικιλόχρωμο = 
100% ποικιλόχρωμα.

Η μετάλλαξη αυτή είναι υπολειπόμενη.

Στο παραπάνω ζευγάρωμα δεν έχει σημασία ποιος από τους δυο γονείς είναι φορέας της μετάλλαξης. Και οι δυο γονείς μπορούν να την μεταβιβάσουν στους απόγονους.

----------


## tasrek

_ΚΑΝΕΛΙ (CINNAMON)_






 Η μετάλλαξη Cinnamon είναι ουσιαστικά αποτέλεσμα 3 χρωμάτων. Το βασικό χρώμα είναι το κίτρινο (λιπόχρωμα). Τα άλλα δύο χρώματα είναι το μαύρο και το καφέ (μελανινικά χρώματα). Στα πράσινα Gloster μεγάλο μέρος του καφέ είναι καλούμενο από το μαύρο. Αν αφαιρέσουμε όμως το μαύρο και αφήσουμε το καφέ με το κίτρινο τότε έχουμε σαν αποτέλεσμα την κανελί απόχρωση. Οι πιθανές διασταυρώσεις σε αυτήν την μετάλλαξη έχουν ως εξής:


Όπου NORMAL θεωρούμε ένα πουλί πράσινο η ποικιλόχρωμο. Δηλαδή μη μεταλλαγμένο ή τουλάχιστον πιο κοντινό στα αρχέγονα χρώματα.

1.NORMAL αρσενικό Χ κανελί θηλυκό =
50% NORMALαρσενικά / φορείς κανελί
50% NORMALθηλυκά

2.Αρσενικό NORMAL / φορέας κανελί Χ NORMALθηλυκό =
25%NORMALαρσενικά
25%NORMALαρσενικά / φορείς κανελί
25% NORMALθηλυκά
25% κανελί θηλυκά

3.Αρσενικό NORMAL / φορέας κανελί Χ κανελί θηλυκό =
25%κανελι αρσενικά
25% NORMAL αρσενικά / φορείς κανελί
25% κανελί θηλυκά
25% NORMALθηλυκά

4.Κανελί αρσενικό Χ NORMALθηλυκό = 
50% NORMALαρσενικά / φορείς κανελί
50% κανελί θηλυκά

5.Κανελί αρσενικό Χ κανελί θηλυκό = 
100% κανελί αρσενικά και θηλυκά.

Η παραπάνω μετάλλαξη είναι φυλοσύνδετη. Τα θηλυκά μπορούν να το μεταβιβάσουν μόνο στους αρσενικούς απογόνους ενώ τα αρσενικά στους απογόνους και των δυο φύλλων.

----------


## tasrek

_ΛΕΥΚΟ (WHITE)_





Η λευκή μετάλλαξη είναι κυρίαρχη. Υπάρχουν και υπολειπόμενα λευκά αλλά είναι εξαιρετικά λίγα Τα λευκά Gloster δεν είναι ολόασπρα. Υπάρχει και η παρουσία του κίτρινου στα φτερά πτήσης ή στην ουρά, άλλες φορές πιο έντονα και άλλες φορές λιγότερο έντονα. Αυτό που πρέπει να θυμόμαστε είναι ότι μόνο ένας από τους δυο γονείς πρέπει να έχει την μετάλλαξη για να αποφύγουμε προβλήματα. Έτσι στην ουσία το μόνο ζευγάρωμα που μας ενδιαφέρει από τον παρακάτω πίνακα είναι μόνο το πρώτο. Τα αλλά δυο αναφέρονται για θεωρητική ενημέρωση. 

1.NORMAL X λευκό (μ.π.) =
50% NORMAL
50% λευκά (μ.π.)

2.λευκό (μ.π.) Χ λευκό (μ.π.) = 25% NORMAL
25% λευκό (δ.π.)
50% NORMAL

3. λευκό (δ.π.) Χ NORMAL = 
100% λευκά (μ.π.)

μ.π. = μονού παράγοντα δηλαδή ο ένας γονιός λευκός
δ.π. = διπλού παράγοντα δηλαδή και οι δυο γονείς λευκοί. Αυτοί οι νεοσσοί δεν επιβιώνουν γι’ αυτό οι περιπτώσεις 2 & 3 αποφεύγονται.

----------


## tasrek

_ΜΠΛΕ (BLUE)_







 Είναι μια από τις πλέον ελκυστικές μεταλλάξεις. Το μπλε είναι στην πραγματικότητα απόχρωση του γκρι , η του χρώματος μετάλλου του όπλου αλλά όχι μπλε όπως στους παπαγάλους. Μπλε είναι ένα λευκό καναρίνι που έχει την καφέ και μαύρη μελανίνη πάνω από το άσπρο. Αν το ίδιο πουλί είχε κίτρινο αντί άσπρο θα λεγόταν πράσινο. Να σημειώσουμε ότι το μπλε είναι ένα λευκό πουλί «χρωματισμένο» και υπάγεται στους ίδιους κανόνες γενετικής των λευκών. Δηλαδή αποφεύγουμε το ζευγάρωμα δυο τέτοιων πουλιών μεταξύ τους.

1.αρσενικό μπλε Χ θηλυκό NORMAL = 
μπλε & πράσινα

2.αρσενικό NORMAL Χ θηλυκό μπλε = 
μπλε & πράσινα

3.αρσενικό μπλε Χ θηλυκό κανελί = 
αρσενικά μπλε / φορείς κανέλας
θηλυκά μπλε
θηλυκά πράσινα.

4.αρσενικό κανελί Χ θηλυκό μπλε = 
αρσενικά μπλε φορείς κανέλας
αρσενικά πράσινα φορείς κανέλας
θηλυκά fawn
θηλυκά κανελί.

5.αρσενικό μπλε Χ θηλυκό κανελί = 
αρσενικά μπλε / φορείς κανέλας
αρσενικά πράσινα / φορείς κανέλας
αρσενικά fawn
αρσενικά κανέλας
θηλυκά μπλε
θηλυκά πράσινα
θηλυκά fawn
θηλυκά κανελί

6.αρσενικό μπλε / φορέας κανέλας Χ θηλυκό πράσινο = 
αρσενικά μπλε
αρσενικά μπλε / φορέας κανέλας
αρσενικά πράσινα
αρσενικά πράσινα / φορείς κανέλας
θηλυκά μπλε
θηλυκά πράσινα
θηλυκά κανελί

----------


## tasrek

FAWN



Fawn ονομάζεται το πουλί που είναι κανελί (ανεξαρτήτου ποσοστού) με λευκό υπόστρωμα. Το λευκό υπόστρωμα κάνει την καφέ απόχρωση του πτερώματος πιο σαφή και λιγότερο «γλυκιά».  Οι πιθανές διασταυρώσεις του είναι οι ακόλουθες:

1.λευκό αρσενικό Χ κανελί θηλυκό =
25% αρσενικά λευκά / φορείς κανέλας
25% αρσενικά Normal / φορείς κανέλας
25% θηλυκά λευκά
25% θηλυκά Normal

2.Κανελί αρσενικό Χ λευκό θηλυκό
25% αρσενικά λευκά / φορείς κανέλας
25% αρσενικά Normal /φορείς κανέλας
25% θηλυκά κανελί
25% Fawn

3.κανελί αρσενικό X Fawn θηλυκό = 
25% κανελί αρσενικά
25% Fawn αρσενικά
25% κανελί θηλυκά
25% Fawn θηλυκά

4.αρσενικό λευκό / φορέας κανέλας Χ κανελί θηλυκό = 
12,5 % αρσενικά /φορείς κανέλας
12,5% αρσενικά κανελί
12,5% αρσενικά λευκά /φορείς κανέλας
12,5% Fawn
12,5% Normal θηλυκά
12,5% κανελί θηλυκά
12,5% λευκά θηλυκά
12,5% Fawn θηλυκά

5. αρσενικό Normal /φορέας κανέλας Χ Fawn θηλυκό = 
12,5% Normal/ φορείς κανέλας αρσενικά
12,5% κανελί αρσενικά
12,5% αρσενικά λευκά / φορείς κανέλας
12,5% αρσενικά Fawn
12,5% Νορμάλ θηλυκά
12,5% κανελί θηλυκά
12,5% λευκά θηλυκά
12,5% Fawn θηλυκά

6. αρσενικό Normal / φορέας κανέλας Χ λευκό θηλυκό =
12,5% Normal αρσενικά
12,5% Normal / φορείς κανέλας αρσενικά 
12,5% λευκά / φορείς κανέλας αρσενικά
12,5% λευκά αρσενικά
12,5% Normal θηλυκά
12,5% λευκά θηλυκά 
12,5% κανελί θηλυκά
12,5% Fawn θηλυκά 

7. αρσενικό Fawn X κανελί θηλυκό =
25% αρσενικά κανελί
25% αρσενικά Fawn
25% θηλυκά κανελί
25% θηλυκά Fawn

8.Fawn αρσενικό Χ Normal θηλυκό =
25% αρσενικά Normal / φορείς κανέλας
25% αρσενικά λευκά / φορείς κανέλας 
25% θηλυκά κανελί
25% Θηλυκά Fawn

----------


## tasrek

Οποιαδήποτε παρατήρηση ή υπόδειξη σε όσα προανέφερα παραπάνω είναι καλοδεχούμενη. Οι πηγές των στοιχείων του άρθρου είναι οι ακόλουθες:

http://www.avianweb.com/glostercanaries.html

http://nbdglostercanary.synthasite.com/

http://www.nationalglosterclub.org/

http://www.glosters-usa.com/

http://www.theglosterfancy.com

http://www.glostercanary.com/Home.html

http://www.italianglostersociety.com/

http://www.birdsworld.gr/Canaries/Gloster.htm

http://www.glosters.it/index.html

http://kevstoakesgloster.tripod.com/index.html

http://www.casacanary.com/index.htm

http://kr-gloster.blogspot.com/

----------


## xXx

Τάσσο σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για την δουλειά που έκανες.

----------


## Antigoni87

Τάσο, όχι μόνο σε ευχαριστούμε για την υπέροχη δουλειά, αλλά και σε μισούμε γιατί έχω πάθει σοκ με την ομορφάδα του κανελλί και του λευκού!  ::   ::  

Συγχαρητήρια για το πληρέστατο άρθρο. Τώρα ξέρουμε τι δώρο θέλεις για τα γενέθλιά σου  ::

----------


## douke-soula

πραγματικα σου κοβει την ανασα η ομορφαδα  τους(  ::   ::  )
και αυτο το μπλε ειναι υπεροχο  ::   ::  
και τωρα καταλαβα (και συμμεριζομαι) τον "καημο " του Τασου για τα ασπρα γκλοστερ

----------


## jk21

τασο  αν και επελεξα να μην συνεχισω την εκτροφη του πιο ομορφου καναρινου για μενα,μετα την απωλεια του αρσενικου μου, ομολογω ...με φερνεις σε δυσκολη θεση ξανα....  ::  
υπεροχη δουλεια! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ!

----------


## nicktzad

σε ευχαριστουμε για το θεμα σου!!!πανω στην ωρα το δημοσιευσες!!!σκεφτομαι να παρω μια καναρα γλοστερινα.δεν ξερω αν με βοηθησε το θεμα σου η αν με μπερδεψε περισσοτερο.δεν μπορω να αποφασισω το χρωμα της...  ::

----------


## nicktzad

παιδια ξερει κανενας που μπορω να βρω καμια glosterina σαν αυτη την ασπρη με μπλε σκουφι της φωτογραφιας??επαθα πλακα με αυτο το χρωμα.μου ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι συνηθισμενο χρωμα και οτι δεν βρισκεις ευκολα.ειναι αληθεια?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> παιδια ξερει κανενας που μπορω να βρω καμια glosterina σαν αυτη την ασπρη με μπλε σκουφι της φωτογραφιας??επαθα πλακα με αυτο το χρωμα.μου ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι συνηθισμενο χρωμα και οτι δεν βρισκεις ευκολα.ειναι αληθεια?


Και εγώ ψάχνω αλλά ........Καημός αυτό το λευκό.
Τάσο συγχαρητήρια για το θέμα.

----------


## nicktzad

καταλαβα,δεν προκειται να βρω τετοιο πουλι τελικα.ειναι απιστευτα ομορφα ομως!!!!!εχω τρελαθει...αν βρω θα αρχισω να τρεχω ετσι  ::

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Τάσο είσαι πρώτος!!!!!  ::

----------


## tasrek

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από nicktzad
> 
> παιδια ξερει κανενας που μπορω να βρω καμια glosterina σαν αυτη την ασπρη με μπλε σκουφι της φωτογραφιας??επαθα πλακα με αυτο το χρωμα.μου ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι συνηθισμενο χρωμα και οτι δεν βρισκεις ευκολα.ειναι αληθεια?
> 
> 
> Και εγώ ψάχνω αλλά ........Καημός αυτό το λευκό.
> Τάσο συγχαρητήρια για το θέμα.


Αν έχετε υπομονή μέχρι τις εκθέσεις ίσως πετύχετε κάτι. Με όσους εκτροφείς έχω μιλήσει δεν έχω βρει.

----------


## nicktzad

ποτε ειναι οι εκθεσεις τασο?στην θεσσαλονικη γινετε καμια γτ πηγαινω συχνα και θα βολευε.

----------


## xXx

στον ΕΛΚΕ να πας στην Αθήνα

http://elke.8m.com/

----------


## tasrek

Νομίζω τον Νοέμβριο ξεκινάνε όλες. Σίγουρα γίνεται στην Θεσσαλονίκη. Σου παραθέτω την σελίδα της COM Hellas για να δεις τους συλλόγους και να βρεις του πλησιέστερους στην πόλη σου.  ::  

http://www.com-greece.gr/index.php

----------


## nicktzad

οκ σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Όποιος βρει λευκό με μπλε σκούφο και του το πουλήσουν δηλαδή εγώ θα του δώσω δώρο ένα μπλε αρσενικό και ένα κανελί θηλυκό....!!!!
Για να το πάρει μάλλον θα πρέπει  να έχει δολοφονήσει και τον εκτροφέα. 
Αφήστε πολύυυυυυυυ δύσκολο.!!!

----------


## ΚΟΣΤΑΣ1968

Φίλε Τάσο μπράβο, πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!!!   ::  
Τελικά είναι μια από της πιο ωραίες ράτσες καναρινιών!!!
Συνδιάζουν την ομορφιά με την ποικιλία των χρωμάτων και αυτό είναι μοναδίκο. 
Ίσως είναι κι ο λόγος που κάνει αυτή την ράτσα τόσο αγαπητή και διαδεδομένη!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## ΚΟΣΤΑΣ1968

> ποτε ειναι οι εκθεσεις τασο?στην θεσσαλονικη γινετε καμια γτ πηγαινω συχνα και θα βολευε.


Νίκο ο ΕΠΑΜ κάνει κάθε χρόνο μαζί με το Greek Gloster Club!
www.epam2006.gr 
Έχει το πρόγραμμα! Αν και όποιος έχει ένα τέτοιο πουλί δύσκολα θα το δόση!!!!  :eek:

----------


## nicktzad

κωστα σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την πληροφορια(πηρα και το πμ).νομιζω θα ειναι ωραια εμπειρια και ας μην βρω τετοιο πουλι.αν εχω χρονο θα προσπαθησω να παω και να σας φερω και υλικο να δειτε και εσεις!!

----------


## lagreco69

Τι υπεροχες ομορφιες!! καταπληκτικο και πληρες το αρθρο!! σε ευχαριστουμε!!!!

----------


## ggamb

γειά σας αυτό με τους χρωματικούς συνδιασμούς ισχύει για κάθε ράτσα? και για τα κοινά? ρωτάω γιατί τον ποικιλόχρωμο πρασινοκίτρινο gloster που έχω τον είχα βάλει πρώτη φορά με μια κοινή κανελί κανάρα και μου έβγαλαν στην πρωτη γέννα 2 ποικιλοχρωμα αρσενικα, ενα κανελί αρσενικο, 1 θυλικό πράσινο και ένα αρσενικό πράσινο. η ερώτηση μου γίνετε για να καταλάβω αν ο gloster είναι φορέας κανελι. Ψαχνω για κανάρα gloster και με ενδιαφέρουν τα γονίδια και του κάναρου απ οτι εχω καταλαβει για να κάνω ενα καλό ζευγάρωμα!

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργο οταν πηγαινουμε στα κοινα ολα χανονται.... ουτε γεννετικη μπορεις να υποστηριξεις ουτε τιποτα.... για αυτο αρκετοι ειναι κατα των κοινων.... με τα κοινα ποτε δεν ξέρεις τι σε περιμένει, για αυτο και καποιοι αλλοι ειναι υπερ!

----------


## ggamb

ok! δεν θα μαθω τι υπόβαθρο έχει ο κάναρος τότε!

----------

